# What 223



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I am looking to get a new 223. The one I am hunting yotes with now is a bull barreled Remington 700. It shoots well it is just really heavy to carry and with a bipod is way to unbalanced (for me any way) to shoot without a rest. I'm considering either one of three guns 1)Ruger Mini 14 of some sort 2)Ruger bolt action (love Rugers so leaning more towards this) or 3)Lighter 223 in different brand.(Like Remington) Not a big Savage fan but considering. All input appriciated.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ever look at a Tikka in a .223?? I now own 3 Tikka's...1 in a 7mm, 1 in a .22-250 small barrel, and 1 (my latest purchase) in a .22-250 varmint, stainless heavy barrel..I havent shot the varmint yet but the other 2 are awesome guns...they have an awesome trigger and a very smooth bolt action...check em out sometime...you wont be sorry..


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

if you want a semi auto save money and buy an AR forget the mini 14 everyone I have talked to says they are not real accurate. Use the gun you have it is a good gun, unless of course you win a couple ropings


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll second the Tikka! You'll be happy with one.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have heard alot of bad reports on Rugers barrells and accuracy. I see you don't care for the Savages, but there hard to beat out of the box.

What if you take the bi-pod off and go to sticks, this will make the gun lighter and balanced again, plus you still have a good rest when needed.

I vote for a AR-15 type semi if that's what you want. I prefer bolt action. Lots of bad reports on accuracy on the mini's.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll third the Tikka. :beer: I own one, and would buy another in a heartbeat - for all the reasons listed above. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Rugers aren't bad. They have heavy triggers but they are a reliable, rugged rifle.

I haven't heard very good things about a mini 14 either.

I recommend looking into the Weatherby Vanguards. Very accurate and fits the pocketbook nicely.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

weatherby, howa are basically the same gun, and the last I heard Savage was making thier barrels.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

tika :beer: or look at a ar style rifle


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> weatherby, howa are basically the same gun, and the last I heard Savage was making thier barrels.


Yes, they are very similar. The Weatherby Vanguard is made in Japan by Howa. I am sure that is part of the reason the Vanguard is more affordable than other Weatherbys (not made by Howas and not in Japan). It is not a bad gun though. I love mine and I have not heard of many people displeased with their Vanguards. Handle one and tell us what you think. When I buy another rifle I will buy another Vanguard.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Dont you have a dandy 270? the fur will be goin bad soon so pelt damage wont be an issue soon


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I got that Ruger Hawkeye. That is actually what I'm taking out this weekend. That or the 243. :sniper: i'm in no big hurry to get a new 223, just starting to look into it.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a friend that has a Ruger 22-250 and he loves it and says its very accurate. The tikka is also a very good gun, a lot of my friends have them and all of them love it. Personally i would have to say go with the Weatherby Vanguard. I have one and love it.


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a HOWA 22-250 and I love it. Right now they are on sale for around $475 with a nice 3.5 x 10 x 42 scope. I also have a RRA predator pursuit that I primaraly use when calling 1/2 inch groups with factory ammo.
BTW the HOWA and Vangaurd are the same gun and savage does not make thier barrels. I do have a savage .308 that is very accurate.
Out of all those I would suggest the AR platform.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

My first choice would be a Savage but since your not a Savage fan, I would go with a Remington model 7 in .223. I wouldn't even consider a mini 14 or for that matter any Ruger unless you can shoot it first.


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention I used to have a mini 14 and while it will never malfunction, I also woulndn't use it for more than a boat anchor past 100yrds.
P.S. good luck finding mags that actually work if you need them for shooting DCM


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with most of previous posts about the Mini 14. I had one for a short period, went through a lot of different ammo and the BEST group I shot was 3". Tikka is a very good gun, and I'm thinking of another in 22-250 right now. I currently hunt with an AR but it is heavy and if you are wanting to keep the weight down for walking, stick to a standard barreled gun that shoots well.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

You guys sure like doggin' on the mini but I can cover 3 shots with a quarter at a hundred yrds.


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

Skiles76, Correct me if I am wrong but don't you have a Mini 14 target rifle? I have read in other posts where you have complained about it and are trying to sell it in the classifieds section of this very forum.
For the price of a Target Mini you can buy a nice bolt action or build an AR.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i shoot a savage and love it


----------



## DogCaller (Feb 19, 2008)

I would look at the Remington VTR semi-auto rifle. I believe it is 7.5 lbs(approx.). That is about 3 lbs lighter than most of the available AR style rifles. Just one to look at. I also own a tikka t3 hunter and it is very accurate, smooth, and very light.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah i do have the target model. And like the gun quite a bit but have you ever carried one with a bipod and scope on it through the field very long at all? probably not it's for sale because i am tired of carrying the dang thing. If the houge stocked version would have been out when i bought mine i'd have that version and it would definetly not be for sale. All I was saying was the mini can shoot belive it or not and ruger has done alot to correct their problems of the past with the introduction of the target model.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I would like to suggest a AR 15 carbine---short barrel. I have a Bushmaster 16" upper and it shoots great. If you're wanting to make long shots, then stick with the heavy barrel you already have, but if you're wanting something light-weight and easily portable, then this is my :2cents:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. If you look in the 204 thread, you'll see that I actually bought a 204 Ruger M77 MKII. Looked at a Howa and liked it really well, but the guy didn't want to trade at all. That, and you know I'm a ruger guy. :sniper:


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

I say go with a bull barrel AR and if you don't like it, you can probably sell it for twice what you paid once the dems get in office and most likely pass the assault weapon ban again... Stag Arms and DPMS both have really sweet varmint rifles with ss bull barrels, run about a grand but I think you'd be happy you did in the long run...


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, I have a Rock River Arms preditor pursuit and I love it. It shoots very tight groups (less than 1/2 inch at 100yards). I paid less than $1100 for it


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I_AM_LEGEND said:


> you can probably sell it for twice what you paid once the dems get in office and most likely pass the assault weapon ban again...


the dems won't be in office. At least I hope they won't.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Huckabee!!! :beer:


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

I hate to disagree but it seems as if we don't have a Republican in the race. McCain is a Republicrat.


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

yea us gun owners may have a rough four years coming if the dems get in office, I know ppl get tired of people screaming wolf about buying guns and ammo and saying thats what causes the prices to go up but its better to be safe than sorry, buy those "evil black rifles" up now while we can... If the dems get the majority in congress were gonna be screwed. Look at it this way, Obama has already stated he'd like to ban semi-automatic weapons and we all know Billary is going to reinstate the assault weapon ban Bill instituted in '94, both are bad news for gun owners....


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

what are AR style of guns?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

AR style = AR-15 type rifles. Most that we are talking about have fully freefloating tubes and scope's only.


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

People said:


> AR style = AR-15 type rifles. Most that we are talking about have fully freefloating tubes and scope's only.


and are totally bad *** when it comes to bustin yotes!!! It's nice to know if you miss a yote you got 29 more right behind it!!!

makes it a hell of a lot easier to get more than one when they come in in pairs or groups...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is a nice fealing to have that many rounds but what I truly like about using them is when you get a few yotes comming in all you have to worry about becides wetting your self from the excitement is sight alighnment and sight picture trigger control. You do not have to work anything you just have to work the trigger and sights.


----------

